# Lock down listening behaviour



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone experienced any changes in their listening habits over these last 18 months? 

About 12 months in i realised i had been mainly engaging in activities that required limited focus and as a consequence of this had drifted to exclusively listening to non-classical music and shorter CM pieces - chamber works, songs, some overtures. Once i identified this i made myself listen to long symphonies such as Mahler 9 and Bruckner and more concertos. It was really good to practice focus again and i was reminded of the intellectual and emotional rewards to be had in deeply listening to long works.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sadly, Lockdown has made me almost stop listening to classical music, except for :tiphat: Bulldog's games. 

I think it's the sense of depression and futility - I'm just not motivated. 

I'm glad you are, though.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Sadly, Lockdown has made me almost stop listening to classical music, except for :tiphat: Bulldog's games.
> 
> I think it's the sense of depression and futility - I'm just not motivated.
> 
> I'm glad you are, though.


Thanks. It has taken concerted effort though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There's been no change in my listening habits.


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 28, 2021)

Well before quarantine I was not making music. During and since, I have re-attacked my keyboard and DAW and am writing my own music.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Sadly, Lockdown has made me almost stop listening to classical music, except for :tiphat: Bulldog's games.
> 
> I think it's the sense of depression and futility - I'm just not motivated.
> 
> I'm glad you are, though.


Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Lockdown coincided with my taking a serious interest in classical music, rather than just the odd listen. It's not because of lockdown, although that has made it easier to do as I've had less work, less travel, and fewer demands.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m kind of with Juliante on this. Long form classical works were and, to a certain extent, still are a problem. Haven’t listened to a complete opera or symphony for ages. Short form like songs and piano works and the occasional string quartet get some attention but I’m listening to a lot more alt. folk, jazz and world music. Things will likely change but it’s almost like I feel time is running out and I need to hear more stuff that I’m not familiar with rather than revisiting old favourites. As Lennon so aptly posited - Strange days indeed!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Initially, during the beginning of the lockdown, I was listening to a lot of music, more than five CDs a day. In the second year, my listening has slowed down. Sometimes it takes me a week to listen to five CDs now.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I would proudly define my pre-lockdown self as an all-round listener. Unfortunately my ambitious listening habits deteriorated dramatically with lockdown. Nowadays I can only motivate myself to listen to the 20th/21st century composers in addition to Brahms whose position within my listening paradigm is pretty much secured by now. However, thanks to Bulldog and Art Rock`s games and science`s project, I can still occasionally motivate myself to listen to the works that I`m unfamiliar with.


----------

